
Retrace challenge: win by finding vulnerability/bugs in Open Source Software - ronaldtse
https://riboseinc.github.io/retrace-challenge-2017/
======
ronaldtse
(from the retrace team) For those who are unsure how it works, see existing
submissions to FreeBSD/NetBSD/DragonFlyBSD here:
[https://github.com/riboseinc/retrace-
challenge-2017/blob/mas...](https://github.com/riboseinc/retrace-
challenge-2017/blob/master/EXAMPLES.adoc)

May the best win!

------
secuser
It would be great tool!

------
ghalid
great initiative, will start looking into issues on FreeBSD

------
kwkwan
great tool!

